
Why do “Christian” countries appear so prosperous? - mgh2
https://www.quora.com/Why-are-the-christian-countries-so-prosperous/answer/Marcos-Hung?__filter__=all&__nsrc__=1&__sncid__=3889821792&__snid3__=6374796406&share=1
======
mtmail
"For background, please read <my blog post>".

"To learn more about this investigation, visit <the book I wrote>"

I agree with an earlier comment in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197466)
that the Quora question is meant to promote a book, not really to ask a
question.

~~~
mgh2
Sorry about that, corrected it. New to content marketing.

